# Welche Temperatur nimmt Q-Fan als Einstellwert?



## SuicidePr0t0Type (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute.
Wollte heute nochmal etwas mit der Q-Fan Lüftersteuerung meines Asus Z170-a rumspielen weil sich der Bereich zwischen CPU-Kühler und Backlüfter am Seitenteil im Gegensatz zur restlichen Fläche deutlich wärmer anfühlt wenn ich mit der Hand dranfasse. 

Jetzt frage ich mich nur ob die Drehzahl der Gehäuselüfter von der CPU Temperatur abhängig ist oder ob die Temperatur eines anderen Messfühlers als Referenz dient. (Mobo?)
Das Handbuch sagt nichts darüber aus und im Netz hab ich auch keine Antwort gefunden. 
Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass bei einer Temp-skala bis 100°C die Mobo Temperatur gemeint sein könnte, aber was weiß ich schon?^^

Schon mal Danke im voraus.


----------



## Gast20190527 (24. Juni 2018)

Was du hier beschreibst ist eine ganz logische Geschichte. Ich vermute mal das du einen Airflow hast der vorne kaltluft ansaugt und hinten die warme luft rausbefördert. Also ist es nur logisch das an deiner genannten Stelle das Seitenteil wärmer ist als woanders, weil da ist die Luft ja am wärmsten.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2018)

Kenne das Asus jetzt nicht, aber bei meinem Asrock kann ich zwischen der CPU Temperatur und der Mainboard Temperatur auswählen.
Gehäuselüfter habe ich dann nach Mobo Temp am regeln.


----------



## SuicidePr0t0Type (24. Juni 2018)

Ja, dass es Airflow-bedingt dort wärmer ist, ist schon klar. Ich hätte es aber halt lieber etwas kühler. Nur müsste ich für die richtige Einstellung wissen, nach welcher Temperatur sich das richtet. 

Mein Board hat leider nicht die Möglichkeit zwischen CPU und Board Temperatur zu wählen.


Wobei mir meine Temps eh etwas hoch erscheinen wollen. 
Ich gammel gerade im BIOS rum und habe 37-38° CPU, 32° MB und 44° PCH.
Zumindest die CPU finde ich hoch. 
I5 6600k mit Alpenföhn Matterhorn White @~600rpm in Kolink Punisher Window mit Originalfans (2×120 Front in, 1×120 Back out) @~550-600rpm


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2018)

Dann kannst du dies nur austesten und ggf. immer etwas nachstellen, so dass du je nach Last am ende deine Drehzahl hast was du bevorzugst.


----------



## SuicidePr0t0Type (24. Juni 2018)

Schade, das wollte ich eigentlich nach Möglichkeit weitestgehend vermeiden

Aber da hab ich wohl keine Wahl...

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

PS: Ist denn die CPU Temperatur im Bios normal?


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2018)

SuicidePr0t0Type schrieb:


> Aber da hab ich wohl keine Wahl...


Q-Fan wirkt doch nur im BIOS.
Unter Windows kannst Du doch mit Fan Expert der AI Suite 3 die Lüfter steuern.
Aber nimm die letzte Version (*3.0.13*) , vorherige waren sehr buggy im Zusammenhang mit Windows 10 nach Ver. 1709.



SuicidePr0t0Type schrieb:


> PS: Ist denn die CPU Temperatur im Bios normal?


Ja, ist bei mir auch so.

Welches BIOS ist installiert?


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2018)

SuicidePr0t0Type schrieb:


> PS: Ist denn die CPU Temperatur im Bios normal?


Ja weil im Bios kein Energiesparen in Kraft tritt.
CPU Takt und Spannung wird nicht wie auf Windows herunter gestellt wenn keine Last anliegt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2018)

SuicidePr0t0Type schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich nur ob die Drehzahl der Gehäuselüfter von der CPU Temperatur abhängig ist oder ob die Temperatur eines anderen Messfühlers als Referenz dient. (Mobo?)


Probier es doch einfach aus. Belaste die CPU und schau, was die Lüfter machen. Und dann kopiere riesige Datenmengen und schau wieder.
Ich halte es für sinnvoll, die Gehäuselüfter über die CPU-Temperatur zu regeln. Aber finde Du für Dich den besten Kompromiss. Es gibt da 
kein richtig oder falsch



SuicidePr0t0Type schrieb:


> ....Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass bei einer Temp-skala bis 100°C die Mobo Temperatur gemeint sein könnte, aber was weiß ich schon?^^.


google ARK Z170
https://ark.intel.com/products/90591/Intel-Z170-Chipset

7.1.3  Thermal Sensor Accuracy (T accuracy)
The PCH thermal sensor accuracy is:
•  ±5 °C over the temperature range from 50 °C to 110 °C.
•  ±7 °C over the temperature range from 30 °C to 50 °C.
•  ±10 °C over the temperature range from -10 °C to 30 °C.
Quelle: Intel(R) 100 Series Chipset Family PCH Datasheet, Vol. 1


----------



## SuicidePr0t0Type (26. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Q-Fan wirkt doch nur im BIOS.
> Unter Windows kannst Du doch mit Fan Expert der AI Suite 3 die Lüfter steuern.
> ...



 Was heißt "wirkt nur im Bios."? Werden dadurch nicht die Lüfter  vom Mainboard geregelt wenn ich in Windows bin? Hab ich da jetzt irgendwas verpasst?? :$

AI Suite hab ich mir den Abend mal installiert um beim primen die Lüfterdrehzahlen zu beobachten, wollte die aber nach erfolgreicher Einstellung wieder deinstallieren. Ich mag es nicht wenn beim Windowsstart unnötig Programme starten, die ich so eigentlich nicht brauche/benutze, bzw dass sie überhaupt installiert sind. 

BIOS ist das neueste, 3802.




IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja weil im Bios kein Energiesparen in Kraft tritt.
> CPU Takt und Spannung wird nicht wie auf Windows herunter gestellt wenn keine Last anliegt.



Ah ok, danke. Hatte mich doch etwas gewundert. 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Probier es doch einfach aus. Belaste die CPU und schau, was die Lüfter machen.
> ...



Joa das hab ich gemacht.
Lüfterkurver bei Q-Fan (gesetzte Punkte)
Min-RPM 25°C
50% 50°C
100% 70°C
Gültig für alle Casefans sowie CPU-Fan.

CPU @3.9GHz* mit Prime95 1344k-Test bearbeitet.
(I5 6600K, Alpenföhn Matterhorn)
Der CPU Lüfter (500-1500rpm) drehte so zwischen 1200-1280rpm, Caselüfter (max~1100-1200) so um 950rpm herum. 
CPU wurde max 75°C warm. (Finde ich auch iwie arg viel...)

*) per Auto-OC Funktion im Bios. Bin mich, was OC angeht, noch dabei einzulesen. Wobei ich das Gefühl habe, je mehr und detaillierter ich lese desto verwirrter macht mich das alles...

Eben noch ein komisches Ereignis gehabt. 
Q-Fan Autooptimierung nochmal durchgeführt um die min-rpm Grenze festzulegen und das Ding sagt mir, der CPU Lüfter geht nur konstant auf 100% !?!
Mit Fan Expert auch nochmal gemacht, dann ging er wieder runterzuregeln.
(Hab gesehen, das ich da auch die Wahl zwischen CPU-, Mobo- und PCH-Temperatur als Richtwert  für die Casefans nehmen kann.)
Mit Prime95 8k-Test mal für gut 1.5h Wärme erzeugt.
CPU @4.22GHz* 
Alle Lüfter drehten innerhalb der ersten 10-15min ab 70°C bis Anschlag, danach CPU Lüfter max ~1200, Case max ~900-950.
Und ich hab CPU Temperaturen bis 78°C erreicht.

Mach ich irgendwas falsch oder bin ich einfach nur zu doof??
Vor allem, wenn ich lese, was andere mit ähnlicher/gleicher CPU/Kühler-Kombi für Temperaturen erreichen. 


Da scheitert es bei mir schon am Verständnis der, aus OCer Sicht vermutlich, einfachsten Dinge. Und daher wundert mich es auch nicht, dass mich alles andere mehr verwirrt als aufklärt:$


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2018)

SuicidePr0t0Type schrieb:


> ...Mach ich irgendwas falsch oder bin ich einfach nur zu doof??...


Wenn Dich das Thema intzeressiert, können wir gerne im Detail einsteigen. Fang am besten an, sämtliche verbauten Komponenten zu nenen, auch ein oder mehrere Foto können helfen. 
Und dann können wir in Ruhe analysieren und optimieren. Prime95 halte ich für ein untaugliches Programm, ich nutze nur noch das Intel Testprogramm. Dieser Download wird Dir auch
erstes möderates Übertakten erheblich erleichtern. 

Download Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel(R) XTU)

So sieht der Startbildschirm aus., Die einfachste Art zu pbertakten ist es, den Mulltiplikator leicht zu erhöhen (in meinem Fall von 3700Mhz auf 4100Mhz) und gleichzeigtig über den
adaptiven  Offset die Spannung der CPU leicht zu senken, ich nahm z.B. 50MV, ab 100mV gab es selten Abstürze. Wichtig ist es aber auch bei dieser CPU, die Cachefrequenz zu erhöhen.
Links findest Du enen Stresstest, da kann man den CPU Speicher testen. Das ist viel praxisnäher als Prime95.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: XTU


----------



## SuicidePr0t0Type (27. Juni 2018)

Der PC läuft bei mir normalerweise @Stock, da ich die zusätzliche Mehrleistung nicht brauche. Die Übertaktung hab ich in diesem Fall nur vorgenommen um möglichst viel Wärme zu erzeugen. Und da Prime95 generell zum testen empfohlen wird (und ich halt zur Fraktion der unwissenden gehöre ) hab ich das genommen. 
In der8auer's howto über die Benutzung von Prime95, das in seinem "[Guide] Intel Skylake Overclocking Anleitung 6600K 6700K" verlinkt ist, war der 8k-Test zum testen der Kühllösung angeführt, da er wohl viel Wärme erzeugt. 
Ich nehme mal an, dass das Intel Tool vermutlich genauso gut dafür geeignet ist?

Ins Thema Übertaktung lese ich mich in erster Linie aus Interesse und Herumprobiererei ein, um zu gucken wie es geht und was mit meiner CPU machbar ist. 
Und ich überlege, evtl den alten C2Quad Q6600 meines Sohnes zu übertakten und leicht aufzurüsten, sofern sich das noch lohnt. Aber da versuche ich halt erstmal größtenteils nen Durchblick zu bekommen damit ich mir hier nicht erst die kompletten Grundlagen erklären lassen muss, zumal die ja hier, wenn auch z.T. übers ganze Forum verteilt, nachzulesen sind.
Einzelne Unklarheiten kann ich dann immer noch erfragen. 
Interessant wäre für mich noch Graka-OC. Aber dazu werde ich dann im entsprechenden Unterforum einen neuen Thread erstellen, da ich nichts für mich erkennbar passendes zu meiner Referenzkarte gefunden habe. 

Bevor ich mich da allerdings dann detailliert ranwage, möchte ich erstmal die Kühlung und deren Steuerung verstehen und im Griff haben, sonst nützt mir die beste OC-Einstellung nichts. 
Aber danke für das Angebot, ich greife bei Bedarf gerne darauf zurück

Ich bin wie gesagt mit den Temps unzufrieden, da ich sie für zu hoch erachte in Anbetracht der verbauten Lüfter und Kühler. 
Vielleicht lieg ich ja auch daneben und alles ist i.O.
Das gilt es für mich erstmal herauszufinden...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2018)

SuicidePr0t0Type schrieb:


> ....Ich bin wie gesagt mit den Temps unzufrieden, da ich sie für zu hoch erachte in Anbetracht der verbauten Lüfter und Kühler.
> Vielleicht lieg ich ja auch daneben und alles ist i.O.
> Das gilt es für mich erstmal herauszufinden...


Genau darum wollte ich wissen, was alles verbaut ist. Und am besten mit Foto. Z.B. ein kleiner Kühler auf einem, i7-6700K unter Prime95 geht immer in die Knie.....



SuicidePr0t0Type schrieb:


> ...Und ich überlege, evtl den alten C2Quad Q6600 meines Sohnes zu übertakten und leicht aufzurüsten, sofern sich das noch lohnt. ...


Ja, das lohnt. Wir haben das hier durchgezogen: Lies es Dir bei Bedarf in Ruhe durch und Du wirst alle relevanten Punkte zur Aufrüstung finden. Mit der alten Gurke geht noch was.
Alten Rechner aufrüsten


----------



## max310kc (27. Juni 2018)

SuicidePr0t0Type schrieb:


> Mein Board hat leider nicht die Möglichkeit zwischen CPU und Board Temperatur zu wählen.



Auch wenns blöd klingt: hast du auch an der passenden Stelle geschaut? Die Zuweisung geht im graphischen Qfan Menü nämlich nicht. Laut Handbuch 2.47 gibts die Möglichkeit im "Monitor-Menü".


----------



## SuicidePr0t0Type (27. Juni 2018)

Jaaa.... Wenn ich jetzt nur wüsste wie man hier Bilder rein bekommt... oder mal nen Link einfügt...:$

Aber auflisten kann ich ja mal.

Case: Kolink Punisher White mit Window und 3×120 LED Caselüfter
PSU: RhombuTech RT-640P (bitte nicht schlagen, hab dafür hier schon einen auf den Deckel bekommen^^)
Mobo: Asus Z170-A
CPU: I5 6600K
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn White Edition
RAM: 16GB Kingston  HyperX Fury 2133MHz 2×8GB Kit
GPU: Gainward GTX970 Referenzkühler
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA100 1TB
Opt: LG GH24NSD1 DVD-brenner

Der Matterhorn ist schon nen ordentlicher Klotz von etwa 1kg. Den hab ich mir, nach Kaufberatung hier im Forum, in Hinblick auf OC-Potenzial gekauft, nachdem ich den Prozessor ohne Kühler bekommen hatte. 


Der Q6600 ist ja generell ein gut übertaktbarer Prozessor, wie ich gelesen habe. Und der verlinkte Thread ist, soweit ich reingeschaut habe, äußerst interessant. Ob sich das übertakten und aufrüsten einiger Komponenten in meinem Fall lohnt oder ob ein kompletter Kauf etwas neuerer Komponenten sinnvoller ist muss sich noch zeigen. Dazu muss ich wissen was er damit alles zocken will. Er zockt üblicherweise Konsole, ab und an halt mal CS GO an meinem Rechner. 
Aber das ist hier jetzt auch wieder OT.


@max310kc

Oh...^^
Klingt nicht blöd. Blöd war wohl nur ich
Hab dazu extra im Manual nachgesehen bevor ich hier den Thread erstellt habe. Vllt reicht mein altes Schulenglisch da nicht aus und  ich check's einfach nicht... oder ich hab's schlicht übersehen.
Aber selbst bei Google hab ich keinen Hinweis gefunden...

Vielen Dank dafür!!!
Daumen hoch!!!

Da kann ich mir sogar fast mehr aussuchen als mir lieb ist. Dann werde ich erstmal gucken wo welcher Sensor auf dem Board sitzt und probieren ob es sinnig ist, Lüfter danach zu richten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2018)

Du hast wenig Abwärme im Gehäuse mit dem i5 und eine GTX 970, da reichen im Prinzip zein 120mm Lüfter, so die Luft ungehindert durch das Gehäuse kommt. Dein Gehäuzse hat aber keinen wirklich nenneswerten Einlass und genau da liegt die massive Drosselstelle. Da kannst Du über Q-Fan einstellen, was Du willst, da kommt keine Luft rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






SuicidePr0t0Type schrieb:


> Jaaa.... Wenn ich jetzt nur wüsste wie man hier Bilder rein bekommt... oder mal nen Link einfügt...:$



Du musst unter Einstellung in Deinem Profil auf den erweiterten Editor gehen, dann bekommst Du zusätzliche Schaltflächen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuicidePr0t0Type (27. Juni 2018)

Ok danke für den Hinweis mit Einstellungen.
Nur Smileys sind da keine. Liegt vllt daran, dass ich mit dem Handy hier bin?

Bilder mach ich morgen bei Tageslicht, möchte den PC auch jetzt nicht mehr umstellen um von der Seite zu knipsen. 
Fotos werden so nicht gut. (S.u.)

Oben im Deckel ist auch ein Lufteinlass/-auslass, allerdings ohne Lüfter. 

Wenn ich die Hand hinter die Frontlüfter @~550rpm halte kommt da aber gefühlt gut was an. 
Meinst, das ist trotzdem zu wenig?
Wäre es sinnvoll, die Temperatur mal mit offenem Case zu testen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2018)

SuicidePr0t0Type schrieb:


> ....Meinst, das ist trotzdem zu wenig?...


Es ist aus der Ferne immer schwer, fundierte Aussagen zu treffen. Ein Bild ist ein Bild und nicht mehr.  Es ist eiun Ansatz. Kann z.B. auch von unten Luft zu den vorderen Lüftern gelangen? Ich habe dieses Gehäuse und die beiden Öffnungen vorne reichen bei weitem nicht für die beiden Frontlüfter aus. Wenn ich unter Vollast die vordere Tür öffne, sinkt die Temperatur von Grafikkarte und CPU um 3-5°C. Und die Schlitze haben eine um ein vielfaches größere Öffnung als Deine. Und natürlich fühlst Du es genau deswegen, weil die kleine Öffnung ohne Strömungsgeschwindigkeiuten bedingen. Es ist nur ein Ansatz, um drüber nachzudenken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde in Deinem Gehäuse oben hinten einen weiteren Lüfter einbauen, den Platz davor mit Pappe verschließen (damit der Lüfter kein Luft zurück in das Gehäuse fördert) und die vier Lüfter dann alle mit 5 oder 7V fest betreiben. Soviel Luft muss bei Dir nicht durchgehen. Meine GTX 980TI braucht voll übertaktet knapp den doppelten Strom im Vergleich zu Deiner GTX 970


----------



## SuicidePr0t0Type (28. Juni 2018)

Ob der von unten auch noch ne Öffnung hat müsste ich heute Abend mal gucken wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. 

Nen 4. Lüfter meinst im Deckel hinten ausblasend?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2018)

SuicidePr0t0Type schrieb:


> Nen 4. Lüfter meinst im Deckel hinten ausblasend?


Ja, ausblasend


----------



## SuicidePr0t0Type (28. Juni 2018)

Wenn die Luftzufuhr vorne eh recht begrenzt ist, sind 2 Lüfter dort dann nicht sinnlos?
Würde es vielleicht auch reichen einen der Frontlüfter nach oben umzusetzen?

Wobei ich immer wieder lese, dass mehr Lüfter ein- als ausblasen besser ist, weil dadurch kein Staub durch die ganzen Ritzen und anderen Öffnungen angesaugt wird...
Ich hab zwar keine Staubfilter in Front und Deckel, aber bisher blieb das immer alles recht staubfrei. Wenn ich den jedes halbe Jahr mal zum reinigen aufmache hab ich nur bei den vorderen Lüftern ein paar Fusseln in den Löchern und ne ganz leichte Staubschicht auf Boden und NT. Nicht mal Tieraare von unseren Katzen und dem Hund hab ich darin gefunden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2018)

SuicidePr0t0Type schrieb:


> Würde es vielleicht auch reichen einen der Frontlüfter nach oben umzusetzen?


Ist einen Versuch wert


----------



## SuicidePr0t0Type (28. Juni 2018)

Dann werde ich das mal probieren und vergleichen. Aber vermutlich erst am Wochenende. Nach der Arbeit steht mir meist nicht mehr der Sinn nach Basteleien...Was mir dabei gerade noch durch den Kopf geht: wäre es evtl auch eine Option, den Lüfter im Deckel vorne einblasend zu installieren, oder wäre das dann mit dem von der Front eher ein Störfaktor?


----------



## SuicidePr0t0Type (28. Juni 2018)

So, ich hab gerade mal geguckt und ein paar Bilder geschossen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Deckel hat einen etwa 3-4mm breiten Schlitz für die Abluft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der untere Frontlüfter ist knapp zur Hälfte vom HDD-Käfig verdeckt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach unten hin ist vor den Lüftern nochmal etwa daumendick Platz. Unter dem Gehäuseboden sind durch die hohen Füße etwa 4cm Platz zum Fußboden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So sieht das quasi aus "Lüftersicht" aus. 
Hab das Manual zur Veranschaulichung als simulierte Lüftervorderkante angelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wo ich eh gerade dabei war das Gehäuse für die Fotos zu zerlegen, wollte ich auch gleich mal den oberen Frontlüfter versetzen.
Nachdem ich mir am Deckel fast die Finger verknotet und halb ausgerenkt habe, weil diese Clipsnumpsis in den Ecken kaum zu erreichen waren, musste ich leider feststellen, dass ich den RAM und den CPU Kühler ausbauen müsste, um genug Druck auf die arg festgezogenen Schrauben des Lüfters zu bekommen weil ich sonst die Köpfe zerschrömmel. Auf so eine Aktion hab ich aber eigentlich mal so gar keine Lust...
Zumal ja nicht sicher ist, ob es auch wirklich was bringt. 
Ich guck mal ob ich jemanden finde, der vllt noch nen 120er rumliegen hat und ihn mir ausleiht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2018)

Das Gehäuse ist wirklich nicht darauf ausgelegt, weil Abwärme herauszutransportieren. Schön ist es, aber das sind die Nachteile.
Denn unter Volllast wirst Du um die 250-300W verbrauchen und die müssen raus. Das klappt nur, wenn die Temperaurdifferenz 
hoch ist, Grob geschätzt sollte es knapp 10°C im Gehäuse wärmer werden, als die angesaugte Luft. Ein Lüfter oben wird helfen,
dann abert auch alle Lüfter über die CPU Termperatur zu regeln, wäre sinnvoll....


----------



## SuicidePr0t0Type (29. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...dann aber auch alle Lüfter über die CPU Termperatur zu regeln, wäre sinnvoll....


Das hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht, alles andere wäre bei dem schlechten Airflow wohl Kokolores.Ich organisiere mir mal einen Lüfter für den Deckel und poste das Ergebnis dann hier.Vielen Dank schon mal für die Analyse und die ganzen Tipps.


----------



## SuicidePr0t0Type (4. Juli 2018)

So, morgen bekomme ich nen 140er Lüfter. Den frickel ich da am WE mal provisorisch rein (Case hat nur 120er Aufnahmen) und guck mir die Temperaturen an. 

Ein Kollege von mir meinte, evtl die Graka (970 Referenzdesign) in einen tieferen PCIe-Slot zu stecken, um den Airflow zu verbessern.

Da stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:

1. Würde es was bringen?
Die Menge der zugeführten Luft wird dadurch ja nicht mehr.

2. Bekommt die Graka dann nicht weniger Frischluft?
Der untere Frontlüfter bläst ja nicht ungehindert drauf. (s. Bild Post #24)

3. Falls Aktion sinnig, wäre PCIe 2.0 Slot OK?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sollte ich die Karte eigentlich in den untersten Slot stecken, wg der PCIe 3.0 Anbindung. Das passt aber vom Platz her nicht (s. Bild Post #24).

Der mittlere Slot hat aber nur PCIe 2.0
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass ich damit unnötig Leistung verschenke, oder ist das nicht sonderlich relevant?


----------

